# weird day today



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Um...well i got home and in the run of my oegb wheaten hen ( with two Pekins) one of her eggs she fad been laying on was in the front of the chicken run .....about 4 ft away from three nesting box....now it was halfway hatched and it looked to be dead so i sat there and stared at it and he was breathing....so i put him on heat inside..later he died but he had ants on him when i first found him not sure if he had a reaction...i just wasn't to know how he got all the way from her...and she has 3 more left...not sure of they're fertile but they'd have to hatch soon if the other did today...and i DO NOT have the rooster with her they just free range and he lives to mate like everyother roo lol


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

_MAYBE..._the Hen _threw him/her out_. Animals often have a "sixth-sense" about which chicks will survive and be healthy.
With "broodys"...you just NEVER KNOW what might occur. 
???
-ReTIRED-
*P.S. *Sometimes it is _WISE _( though unfathomable )....to just _TRUST the Hen._


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

ReTIRED said:


> MAYBE...the Hen threw him/her out. Animals often have a "sixth-sense" about which chicks will survive and be healthy.
> With "broodys"...you just NEVER KNOW what might occur.
> ???
> -ReTIRED-
> P.S. Sometimes it is WISE ( though unfathomable )....to just TRUST the Hen.


Could be. I have pair of robins that have made a nest by my door. They had four eggs but through one out. Also i think i saw them try to get rid of one of the babies. I guessthey know that those two were no good. Better to save food for the other two.


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Chick number one


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

They're getting bigger already


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Very Cute.


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Apyl said:


> Very Cute.


 Remeber these chicks? Look at them now!!


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

birdguy said:


> Remeber these chicks? Look at them now!!


Is that a favorelles rooster?


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

birdguy said:


> Remeber these chicks? Look at them now!!


Is that a favorelles rooster?


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't know why it posted my post twice?


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Those are beautiful birds!!!! I'm always amazed at how they grow so fast and from cute little yellow chickies into beautiful creatures like these!


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

matt_kas said:


> Is that a favorelles rooster?


nope. I bred him, his dad is a white Cochin and his mom was a oegb wheaten hen, I can post pictures of the parents too but they all are the same batch of chicks! It's weird how they are so different. These are my favorite chickens I've ever had (sometimes )


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

But they are very pretty and I'm thankful to have these three ad all the others  I wish their mom didn't die but I never knew how old she was.. Although I have a chick that is starting to look just like her so I'm thinking that I will be breeding the father to a different chick when she is old enough cause I'm not cross breeding with his offspring.


----------

